# Looky what the newbie did



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Be easy on me this is my first attempt at maching and painting without using black spray paint lol. After doing this I now realize I must make some ears. "She" just looks silly without them o and hair, she must have hair lol. Anyways how does "she" look so far?

Halloween 2007 :: IMG_6005.jpg picture by babygirl_kmp - Photobucket

Halloween 2007 :: IMG_6004.jpg picture by babygirl_kmp - Photobucket


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks Good BG - can't believe it's a first attempt!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Good Bg...!!

what are you going to do with it?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good job, bg. 

Thank goodness you sewed her mouth shut. I would have hated to hear what she was about to say.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice Work

i dunno got a house full that doesnt listen so it looks natural to me.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol thanx guys.... It's no DS or Krough's mache work but hey if you squint your eyes a lil it might look a lil like it lol


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very Nice Baby!..great job!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Cool, I wish I had the patience!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks good, you might not need ears if the hair will cover that area........just a thought.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I never would have known it was a first try. Don't knock it cuz it is really good.
Sometimes I wish I could sew people's mouth's shut like that. LOL!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Great job BG! that's going to look really creepy in the right lighting.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

thanx guys for the kind words....I want to have her crawling on the walls lol i gotta figure out the body still too.... geesh there is still so much to do with this and it will all be a first for me.... hey at least i dont have work botherin me right now lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

this would work great for an alien in a toxic drum kind of prop. Nice job, gal- I really mean that!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice BGK.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanx SI and Krough it means alot ... i was tryin not to have it look like an alien but damn if it doesnt lol hopefully adding ears and hair will help change that. Thanx again guys!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG 
kmp, I am so glad you followed thru with this project! 

It looks fantastic for your first go at it. 
You should be proud of yourself girl. 

I look forward to seeing her completed.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

awesome! WOW> Ilike how you set her mouth too. You did a krough size mache job I think. Way to go!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

aww shucks.....  thanx guys this means alot to me that ya'll like it


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

looks good I have been wanting to try somthing like that but I jsut haven't...can't wait to see the finised product...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Way to go Babe, I'm glad to see that the mache bug has bitten you at last. Your black spray paint days are all behind you now!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol vlad im not too good at this painting stuff but hey i try lol thanx.... and thank ya NT might be a while for the finished product... im slow and never done anything like this.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Baby!!!! You did an awesome job! Nice head baby!!!! :devil: LOL


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

hehe fangs..... thanx


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty damn good for your first try!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Why thank ya FE!!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Great Job BG, I think it looks great!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great Job BG...You should be proud. You dont need to add ears. Just paint it green and call it an alien


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol T... no no no its not an alien i dont want an alien. I have to get some hair for this thing and see if that changes her appearance... need money first tho.... thanx guys for the kind words at least i didnt get rotten tomatoes thrown at me


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

She looks wonderful!!! I love how you made her lips sealed shut. haha.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

She looks really good babygirl, expecially for your first try. I know you'll just keep gettin better 'n better. The first one is always the hardest to make. Putting hair on will really make a difference in her personality. What kind of hair do you plan on using? Oh, and I also love the way you did the mouth, very cool.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

why thank ya thenameisaimee and LB.... Im not sure what color to use.... Don't wanna look funny walkin in with my "alien" and compare hair colors. lol. Anyone have any ideas on what color and or how much to use?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That head would look sweet on my crank ghost.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

babygirl_kmp said:


> why thank ya thenameisaimee and LB.... Im not sure what color to use.... Don't wanna look funny walkin in with my "alien" and compare hair colors. lol. Anyone have any ideas on what color and or how much to use?


I say go ahead and take her with you when shopping for hair. It's the only way to really tell the way it would look. As far as color and how much to use, that's pretty much up to you. That's why it's good to have her with you when looking.


----------

